# Promoting My New Band...



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I just started kind of a "one man bedroom project" a few months back. The prospective name of the project is: "Wings of Obsidian".

You guys can check out some of my tunes here:
www.reverbnation.com/wingsofobsidian

Please offer me some feedback; whether it is advice, props, suggestions, likes, dislikes, or even contructive criticism, I'd appreciate it while I try to start gathering some promotion and publicity for my new project.


----------

